# Need advice.



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

So im finally getting my Jeep ready for a plow. I still have a lightbar from my old ram seen below......



Need some advice on what you would think about looks on my JK. Im trying to save $$ as its a fully functional light, and am looking to fabricate a mount that attatches to the windshield frame to mount the light on...

What do you guys think?


----------

